# Incoming Alpina AlpinerX *** new toy ***



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

This week I received my new AlpinerX watch. This is my 2nd smart watch at this time. I have a Suunto Spartan Trainer for running, biking and swimming. I got a pretty good deal on it, extra strap & 50CHF discount. It took a little longer to arrive than expected. Lots of functionality and figuring things out. Having some fun with it. Very different from all my other watches. 

Here are a few pics ... I am sorry about the quality.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for photos of the real item. It looks good.

There was some discussion with questions about this watch.
When you get some experience with it I think many will want
to read your report.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine says hello:


----------



## OTS (May 22, 2008)

I just purchased a used one from a fellow WUS member. Should be here in a couple of days. Reading online reviews, they say the battery should last about 2yrs depending how much it is used with the phone. Any idea what the battery size is? I would like to get a few "spares" just in case. Couldn't find any battery info online from Alpina nor from the user guide. Looking forward to tinkering with it. Definitely different than the other 'Smart watches out there.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

OTS said:


> I just purchased a used one from a fellow WUS member. Should be here in a couple of days. Reading online reviews, they say the battery should last about 2yrs depending how much it is used with the phone. Any idea what the battery size is? I would like to get a few "spares" just in case. Couldn't find any battery info online from Alpina nor from the user guide. Looking forward to tinkering with it. Definitely different than the other 'Smart watches out there.


Unfortunately I do not know the battery model/size. Hopefully we will be able to get 2 yrs out of it.

The display has 3 setting (low, medium, high). I like it high so probably that will not help. I only enabled text and phone notification.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Does it allow a SIM card or microSD?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

OTS said:


> I just purchased a used one from a fellow WUS member. Should be here in a couple of days. Reading online reviews, they say the battery should last about 2yrs depending how much it is used with the phone. Any idea what the battery size is? I would like to get a few "spares" just in case. Couldn't find any battery info online from Alpina nor from the user guide. Looking forward to tinkering with it. Definitely different than the other 'Smart watches out there.


CR3032


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

jar said:


> Does it allow a SIM card or microSD?


No


----------



## OTS (May 22, 2008)

Odie said:


> CR3032


Beat me to it. Received my AlpinerX today and took the case back off to check the battery size. You have to have some really good eyes to remove the miniscule screws for the battery "cage". If you lose any of those the watch might not work and good like finding replacements. Syncing the watch to my phone was pretty easy. Looking forward to playing around with it. Not that large on my wrist either.


----------



## petesavva (Sep 17, 2013)

Does your alpinerx have any issues pairing? mine hasn't in a couple of weeks. sent a ticket with alpina.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. No I haven't had pairing issues.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

New look ... I had to send it back to Alpina for services. Problem: I was getting all 0's and beeping. Alpina sent me a shipping slip and they took care of the problem. I like the black bezel better since my Suunto has a already a silver bezel.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Proflig8tor (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone have a further report on the AlpinerX? Thinking this could be an excellent daily driver for a 50 something pilot. Appears to have great legibility.

Anyone know, when you land the aircraft and turn on your phone, will this automatically sync to the local time, or do you have to intervene through the app?


----------

